# Tastatur unter Wasser abspülen?



## headcutter1001 (14. März 2009)

*Tastatur unter Wasser abspülen?*

Ich habe eine alte Logitech Media Key Elite Tastatur, mit der bin ich auch noch sehr zufrieden nur sie ist sehr stark verdreckt. Nun zu meiner Frage kann ich sie einmal richtig unter Wasser halten und sie durchspülen und sie danach trocknen lassen (ca 1Woche) und dann wieder anschließen? bei einem freund hat es geklappt nachdem er Cola in seine G15 gekippt hat. Hat damit jemand erfahrungen gemacht. Wenn sie kaputt gehen würde währe es nicht dramatisch aber schade drum deswegen wollte ich hier nocheinmal fragen. Danke für antworten


----------



## Eol_Ruin (14. März 2009)

*AW: Tastatur unter Wasser abspülen?*

Abwaschen hat bei meiner Logitech auch funktioniert.

Am besten danach 1-2 Tage verkehrt (Tasten nach unten) auf ein Tuch legen und auf einen Heizkörper stellen.


----------



## N8Mensch (14. März 2009)

*AW: Tastatur unter Wasser abspülen?*

Versuche doch mal, die Tasten heraus zu nehmen. Geht bei manchen Tastaturen sehr gut und man kommt so an jede Stelle(z.B.: mit Wattestäbchen, Staubsauger usw.).
Mit Wasser ausspülen wäre mir zu "riskant".


----------



## Lordnikon27 (14. März 2009)

*AW: Tastatur unter Wasser abspülen?*

Was spricht dagegen, die Tasten rauszumachen und dannabzuwaschen? Wird genauso sauber und die Tastatur geht dabei sicher nicht kaputt...


----------



## vinc (14. März 2009)

*AW: Tastatur unter Wasser abspülen?*



			
				Lordnikon27 am 14.03.2009 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Was spricht dagegen, die Tasten rauszumachen und dannabzuwaschen? Wird genauso sauber und die Tastatur geht dabei sicher nicht kaputt...



Jep, Tastatur einfach aufschrauben, die "Sensormatte" samt Kabel entnehmen - Tasten einzeln herausnehmen (geht meist mit etwas flachem bei nem bestimmten Winkel sehr gut). Dann ab damit in die Badewanne und ein kleines Schaumbad veranstalten 
Bei der Leertaste solltest du auf einen Draht oder Federn achten - beim zusammen bauen sollten diese wieder korrekt montiert werden, sonst federt die Taste nicht mehr angenehm zurück.


----------



## skicu (14. März 2009)

*AW: Tastatur unter Wasser abspülen?*

Meine Cherry hab ich schon mehrfach abgespült. Hat immer geklappt. Selbst bei einem Vollbad würd ich mir keine Gedanken machen, solange man danach lange genug trocknet...

Auseinanderbauen wär mir zu aufwändig.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (14. März 2009)

*AW: Tastatur unter Wasser abspülen?*

Das Waschen ist an sich kein Problem, aber das Trocknen sollte man auf jeden Fall sehr lange und vor allem sorgsam machen, damit man beim Anschließen keine Überraschungen erlebt


----------



## vinc (15. März 2009)

*AW: Tastatur unter Wasser abspülen?*



			
				Raptor-Gaming am 14.03.2009 22:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Waschen ist an sich kein Problem, aber das Trocknen sollte man auf jeden Fall sehr lange und vor allem sorgsam machen, damit man beim Anschließen keine Überraschungen erlebt



Im zerlegten Zustand ist dies relativ einfach. Die einzelnen Tasten in ein Handtuchlegen, dies dann verknoten und dann kräftig rumschleudern. Das eigentliche Gehäuse einfach mit einem Handtuch abtrocknen. Es empfiehlt sich trotzdem die Komponenten vorm zusammenbau für 1-2 Stunden auf eine (Fußboden)Heizung zu legen.


----------

